# Delta 22-540 Type 2 Planer



## dsm (Jan 6, 2010)

I've spotted a used Delta 22-540 Type 2 12" planer on CL for $100. It's supposed to be in good working order. Anybody familiar with this model? Any good?
Thanks!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i guess i don't know what type # mine is. it is an ok hobbyist planer. the benchtop delta i have produces snipe on a regular basis. i've tried many things to eliminate it, but not enough good results. maybe the type 2 model did something about that. otherwise- plenty of power on any hardwood, blades are still readily available, and that's a good price. go check it out in operation.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Dennis,

Take a good look at the belt that drives the cutterhead. This is the weak point. If the pulley is loose it's on it's way out and it will cost you more than it's worth to fix it. I had a 22-560 and mine went out about a year ago. I lucked out and got a novice at Delta and they gave me a warranty replacement. I fixed it and sold it for $100. Until it broke I thought it was a good machine. It's hard to get to the belt without taking apart the machine. It will really scream when you turn in on when it's on the way out. Hope this helps,

Bob


----------

